

ThinkPad X230: good old thinkpad except the keyboard - adymo
http://www.lenovo.com/products/us/laptop/thinkpad/x-series/x230

======
rdl
IPS panels are great, especially on laptops (wide viewing angle when sharing a
screen with someone). I wish more laptops had these.

